# (WA) Critter Creek Muddy Waters, MH



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

*Chocolate:* Critter Creek Muddy Waters, CDX, MH (Sire: Merganser's Ferris Bueller, MH, Dam: Intl. CH Critter Creek's Scarlett Gem, JH) OFA Excellent, elbows clear, EIC clear, CNM clear, CERF, PRA clear, RD/OSD clear, Cardiac clear. Muddy is handsome, athletic, and sweet. Fun to train and to run. Great house dog, super temperament. 

Muddy is throwing pups with lovely conformation and excellent temperaments.

www.crittercreeklabradors.com/critter_photos_muddy.html for more information. 
Meredith Kuhn 515 996-2833 
[email protected] http://www.crittercreeklabradors.com

***********
_Duplicate ad posted 10/29/14


_(WA) Critter Creek Muddy Waters,CDX, MH

Chocolate: Critter Creek Muddy Waters, CDX, MH (Sire: Merganser's Ferris Bueller, MH, Dam: Intl. CH Critter Creek's Scarlett Gem, JH) OFA Excellent, elbows clear, EIC clear, CNM clear, CERF, PRA clear, RD/OSD clear, Cardiac clear. Muddy is handsome, athletic, and sweet. Fun to train and to run. Great house dog, super temperament. 

Muddy is throwing pups with lovely conformation, excellent temperaments and trainability.

http://www.crittercreeklabradors.com...tos_muddy.html 

Meredith Kuhn 515-333-9680 
[email protected] http://www.crittercreeklabradors.com


----------

